# Trouble With OB Shine Juice



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

For some reason, I cannot get OB Shine Juice to shine. It seems to work well as a sanding sealer, but dries flat. I am able to get a good shine with wax, but some pieces are better with a coating rather than wax. I have tried to adjust the 1/3 BLO, 1/3 DNA, 1/3 Shellac mixture with same results. Any turners out there have any ideas on this issue?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

With the lathe stopped, using a paper towel, rub in a good coat, covering all the surfaces of
the piece. Rub it in well and wait a minute, repeat the process. Now, with the lathe running
at 500-1000 RPM, add some finish to the paper towel and apply it slowly to the surface.
Keep the towel moving and the finish spreading. As the shellac adheres, the oil will begin to
catalyze and the alcohol will evaporate. All three steps are necessary for a good finish.
The coating will begin to build as you apply. At some point you will treat the finish as
complete and stop adding material and polish the surface. If it begins to attract the towel
or get gummy, stop lapping and allow it to set for a minute. Start again when it sets up. A
coat of wax makes a finished product with great results.

IF DOING IT THIS WAY DONT WORK CONTACT CAPTAIN EDDIE :<))))


----------



## CTTurner (Nov 22, 2020)

Shine Juice is just like friction polish I am told. With that said the final coat(s) have to have enough pressure applied with the rag or paper towel so that it almost burns your fingers. Comes out perfect.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This video may help, "How to apply OB's Shine Juice:"

https://www.youtibe.com/watch?v=day_wzqxby

Some people use Tung or Walnut oil verses BLO.


----------

